# Rogers SIM



## PastorVink (Nov 20, 2007)

okay I have a Rogers sim and I have a stealth sim and I have an jailbroken iPhone.
anyone see where I'm going.

I want to use my iPhone as a pay as you go until next month when I go to the USA for 4 months. 
Do I need to activate the sim before I put it into the iPhone?
or can I do it all in the phone at the same time?
Brand New Sim if that matters. 


Thanks for any help.

My wife is cancelling my Bell plan as we speak.
yeah!


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

PastorVink said:


> okay I have a Rogers sim and I have a stealth sim and I have an jailbroken iPhone.
> anyone see where I'm going.
> 
> I want to use my iPhone as a pay as you go until next month when I go to the USA for 4 months.
> ...



I believe you have to get Rogers to activate the SIM over the phone.


----------



## PastorVink (Nov 20, 2007)

so if I set up the sim over my wife's phone I should be able to put the sim in the iPhone and use it?


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

PastorVink said:


> so if I set up the sim over my wife's phone I should be able to put the sim in the iPhone and use it?


You don't even need the SIM in a phone...You call the 1-800 number provided in your SIM package and let them know you want it activated. I believe it is the same step for pay as you go but I wouldn't know because I've never been on Pay as you go..


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

PastorVink said:


> so if I set up the sim over my wife's phone I should be able to put the sim in the iPhone and use it?


So long as your iPhone is Jailbroken and UNlocked already....


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sony311 said:


> So long as your iPhone is Jailbroken and UNlocked already....


If you already have an Iphone that is jailbroken and unlocked you should be good to go, as long as you call Rogers first to activate your SIM card and get a Pay As You Go plan.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

If I recall correctly, you'll have to re-hack activation once you put the new sim card in, if it wasn't the one used when the iPhone was first jailbroken/hactivated.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

madgunde said:


> If I recall correctly, you'll have to re-hack activation once you put the new sim card in, if it wasn't the one used when the iPhone was first jailbroken/hactivated.


I don't believe this is true. As long as the stealth or turbo SIM is there... any SIM should work in conjunction.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Sean.Perrin said:


> I don't believe this is true. As long as the stealth or turbo SIM is there... any SIM should work in conjunction.


Sorry, was referring to a software unlocked iPhone.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

no need to re-hack or anything. 
I have a TurboSIM and go with T-Mobile (in USA) or Fido (in Canada) and everything's fine. The xxxxxSIM is programmed and no need to hack the phone or anything.


----------



## PastorVink (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Everyone!

I now have an OTB 1.1.2 iphone on Rogers ---Pay as you go.

Tony


----------

